# Non parte xorg

## domx

Ciao ragazzi, ormai ci sono abituato, ogni volta che provo ad installare gentoo ho problemi con xorg. Ho installato gnome-light, xorg-server, xorg-drivers e gdm. Quando lancio gdm o startx ho questo errore (preso dai log di sistema):

```
[   104.100] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[   104.101] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   104.101] Build Operating System: Linux 3.0-CHAKRA x86_64 Gentoo

[   104.101] Current Operating System: Linux domenicoinrete 3.0.6-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Nov 11 19:34:49 CET 2011 x86_64

[   104.101] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=UUID=1484da3f-e25b-482e-917a-a6322cabf492 ro quiet

[   104.101] Build Date: 12 November 2011  04:01:51PM

[   104.101]  

[   104.101] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[   104.102]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   104.102] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   104.103] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov 12 17:08:06 2011

[   104.103] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   104.103] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   104.103] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   104.103] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   104.103] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   104.103] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   104.103] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   104.103] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   104.103] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   104.103]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   104.103] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   104.103]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   104.103] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   104.103]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   104.103] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   104.103]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   104.103]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   104.103] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   104.103]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   104.103]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   104.103] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   104.103] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   104.103] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   104.103] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d7160

[   104.103] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   104.103]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   104.103]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   104.103]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   104.103]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   104.105] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:1025:011f rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc000000/1048576, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   104.105] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:1025:011f rev 3, Mem @ 0xfc100000/1048576

[   104.105] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   104.105] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   104.105] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   104.105] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.105]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.105]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   104.105]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   104.105] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   104.105] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   104.105] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.105]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.105]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   104.105]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.105] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   104.105] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   104.105] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   104.106] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.106]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.106]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.106] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   104.106] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   104.106] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   104.106] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   104.106] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.106]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   104.106]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   104.106]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.106] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   104.106] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   104.106] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   104.106] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.106]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   104.106]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.106] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   104.106] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   104.106] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   104.106] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.106]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   104.106]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   104.106] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   104.106] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[   104.106] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   104.106] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   104.106] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   104.106] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   104.106] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   104.107] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   104.107]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.15.0

[   104.107]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   104.107]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   104.107] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   104.107] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   104.107] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   104.107] (II) Unloading vesa

[   104.107] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   104.107] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   104.107] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   104.107] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   104.107] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   104.107] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   104.107] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   104.108] (--) using VT number 7

[   104.113] (EE) No devices detected.

[   104.113] 

Fatal server error:

[   104.113] no screens found

[   104.113] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   104.113] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   104.113] 

```

e non parte l'interfaccia grafica. Secondo voi cosa può essere?

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente  :Wink: .

----------

## djinnZ

 *domx wrote:*   

> [   104.107] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> [   104.107] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
> 
> 	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
> ...

 Configurazione del kernel (moduli non caricati) od X (non so se per gli intel va bene l'automatica o si deve creare xorg.conf, qui dice di si) IMHO.

lspci -vv o -k e verifica se vengono caricati tutti i moduli per iniziare.

VIDEO_CARDS è impostato correttamente?

----------

## domx

VIDEO_CARDS è impostato con la sola voce "intel". Però più tardi faccio un po' di prove e ti faccio sapere. Intanto grazie  :Wink: .

----------

## domx

ciao, sto facendo delle prove. I moduli credo siano a posto:

```
domenicoinrete / # lspci -k

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011f

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011f

```

VIDEO_CARDS è a posto, devo solo provare con lo xorg.conf, ma non ne ho mai avuto bisogno, su nessuna distro linux...

però io non sono in grado di configurare quel file, mi aiuteresti? Questi sono i dettagli della scheda video ottenuti con lspci -vvv

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011f

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 44

        Region 0: Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Region 2: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

                Address: fee0300c  Data: 4199

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011f

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: Memory at fc100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

                Bridge: PM- B3+

```

Last edited by domx on Sun Nov 13, 2011 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spillo

Sicuro che l'impostazione del kernel sia esatta? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml so che è banale ma controlla  :Wink: 

metti anche vesa VIDEO_CARDS, ricompila X e vedi se con quelli ti funziona... Poi una volta installando su un computer ho avuto bisogno di xf86-video-fbdev, che credo sia per il framebuffer se non erro... 

Cerchiamo di non usare xorg.conf  :Smile:  X è compilato senza flag hal vero? Perché altrimenti dà problemi...

----------

## djinnZ

 *domx wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
>         Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 011f
> 
>         Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel 
> ...

 riporta direttamente solo l'output che serve come per lspci -vv 00.02.0 (ed anche per .1), edita il tuo post è troppo lungo.  :Wink: 

VIDEO_CARDS va bene solo ad intel a quel che so.

@spillo sul wiki è riportato che alle volte è necessario forzare il caricamento quindi xorg.conf va creato solo per la sezione incriminata non per tutto. Non uso intel quindi non ho investigato sulle ragioni. Sono d'accordo con te sull'ipotesi configurazione del kernel.

Se hai intel e puoi verificare non è che nella conf del kernel serve abilitare le strutture deprecate?

in ogni caso  *wiki wrote:*   

> If you would like the i915 driver to be built into your kernel (instead of being loaded as a module), check for the ACPI Button and Video choices to be set to 'built-in': The entry for "i915 driver" will disappear from the menu if the ACPI items are set to "module"!

 

Altro non mi viene in mente.

----------

## domx

grazie ragazzi  :Wink: , più tardi provo, però non penso di aver bisogno dei driver vesa (non sono quelli per schede intel vecchie?)

per il kernel: poi controllo anche quello, ma avendo usato genkernel non dovrei essere a posto?

----------

## djinnZ

No, leggi qui lo scopo di genkernel è solo fornire una solida base di partenza che garantisca il buon fine della compilazione di quei pacchetti che poggiano sul kernel ed evitare di ripetere operazioni inutili, non fare miracoli o configurare il kernel al posto tuo.

--menuconfig/--xconfig sono opzioni necessarie per dei passaggi obbligati.

dare semplicemente genkernel all in fase di installazione (nel chroot e non) serve ad evitare che la compilazione di iptables, alsa-utils, wpa_supplicant etc si blocchi perchè hai dimenticato qualche flag ma è logico che poi devi comunque lavorare alla configurazione.

(mi sto stancando di ripeterlo)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ed era un consiglio per provare ad avere il driver builtin e non modulare...

Prova anche a vedere se non ci sono problemi a livello kernel 

```
dmesg | grep intel
```

```
tailf /var/log/messages
```

 etc.

----------

## domx

grazie ragazzi, purtroppo l'università mi impegna e non posso fare tentativi ora, ma appena avrò un po' di tempo proverò a far partire cxorg e vi farò sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti preoccupare.

Tieni anche conto che puoi lanciare 

```
startx -- [opzioni da passare direttamente al server]
```

e quindi guarda a queste opzioni-novtswitch-logverbose-showopts-probeonlyper capirci qualcosa.

----------

## domx

ok grazie ancora, penso che entro il fine settimana ti farò sapere qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

